# Struggling with contact?



## JamieF (Apr 6, 2007)

I took my first lesson at the driving range this week and managed to pick up a couple of good pointers - my grip and the follow through were some of them. However during the lesson I was using graphite shaft irons and was doing quite well making some good shots. However when I tried to use my own irons which are steel shafts I had major problems in making contact with the ball...sometimes I scuff the top and sometimes I miss it completely. 

I got my friend to watch me as I took some swings today at the driving range and he says im moving my head to fast with the follow through....also during my lesson my teacher told me to try and keep my head at the same level until follow through.

Does anyone have any practice drills or tips on keeping my head still and also any other trips on how to maximise my chances of making contact with the ball everytime. I realise that I probably should be asking my teacher this...but funds at the moment make it difficult to pay for lessons (i'm a student), so any tips and advice is welcome.

Thanks, 


JamieF


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Here's some video's that might help you out. The guys name is Rodger Gunn, and he's got a real down to earth instructional technique. Just double click on anyone of the green tabs and the corresponding video will play. Hope this helps

About.com: http://www.golfsociety.us/cp_index.php


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Please please please, use your own clubs when taking lessons. You probably don't realize this, but the way a club is built, the lie angle, the swingweight, the style of club, the loft, the look, the shaft, the grip, the grip size, shaft flex, shaft kickpoint, shaft weight, EVERYTHING on a club affects how you swing it and how you contact the ball. You can hit one club perfect and another club way right or left just by the way it is built.

Use your own clubs ALWAYS!


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

Tip 1: Always use your own clubs during lessons. This is a feel game you need to learn to get the feel for wat your playing with . But whether or not those clubs are right for you is another question.

Tip 2: If you have a set already i would suggest getting fit as closely as possible (your shafts might be to strong for you etc). You may not see the results right now or why on earth its important but later on you will. Most importantly its working on your hand eye cordnation since your an older(as in not a kid) person picking up the game it sounds like. 

Tip 3: Fundementals is key atm ...Forget hitting the ball. that should be the least bit concentration. Hitting a ball may make you look good or be cool. But trust me a good swing and fundementals will get you further in the long run and help you enjoy the game more. So Grip and setup right now is very important. 

tip 4: Work on short swings with say like a pitching wedge or 9 iron. I choose this club because its shorter club and has loft to help you get the ball in the air and i think its easier then a sand or lob wedge for a beginner. Try to take the club back to about waist high keep your feet quite and still and let your upper body and waist turn. and just hit lil pitch shots then as you start getting this down get a lil longer swing and keep going till you feel comfortable

as long as you work on your fundamentals grip setup keeping your head still and lvl it'll come eventually. Its a longer process then riding a bike and will take time.


----------

